# Bodywork repair Falkirk/Stirling/Linlithgow



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Got a repair on a Ford Focus in a kind of metallic burnt orange/red.
Just 2000 miles from new and my friend trashed his door. Grrrr.

Any recommendations folks ?. Preferably someone you've used rather than someone you've heard good things about !.

They'll be keeping the car forever, so the job needs to be as good as new in all respects.

cheers :thumb:
peter


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Steve Walkers Bodyshop in Bathgate :thumb:
Used him for various jobs over the years from touch-ups to full resprays.
Sorry don't have the number to hand though.

John


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for that recommendation John:thumb:
I'm nervous about any repair at the moment - last time i had bodywork done was a year ago, following a recommendation on here. The guy was clearly capable of excellent work. 
Unfortunately, he didn't aim for excellence on my car !

The results were shocking, job was re-done, and car sold soon after as i couldn't live with it. Just had no confidence n the durability of the repair. Not been back to Bonnyrigg since !

Thanks for your advice and recommendations folks ! :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

There's also Burgoyne's in Airth, just off the M9 at the Kincardine Bridge road.

Superb work they do. Well respected and they're the approved body repairer for Stirling Audi and have been for several years now.:thumb:


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> There's also Burgoyne's in Airth, just off the M9 at the Kincardine Bridge road.
> 
> Superb work they do. Well respected and they're the approved body repairer for Stirling Audi and have been for several years now.:thumb:


Thanks for the recommendation mate.
Have you ever seen their repairs in the flesh ? To be honest, the critical eye and first hand experience of folk on here is worth more than the repairer's reputation.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes. I've just got my A4 back from them. I got 'bottle ambushed' going through Glasgow late one night. Had about 6 little dents around the car and one on the boot - not major stuff, but still requiring good repair. Talked it over with Harry there about no orange peel etc and he convinced me. The job meant that all side panels on both sides, the bootlid and rear bumper were all sanded back, painted and then clearcoated (x1.5 coats). Superb job. Still got buffer trails and compounding scratches, but you can't expect them to have the time to do the same quality finishing that you can achieve yourself. Hope this helps:thumb:

8 working days they took, whereas the insurers mob, UK Assist were quoting 15 working days plus 3 weekends lying dormant.


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the mindless damage to your car.

Had the local youths roll over my car bonnet (whilst the car was stationary !) recently, but managed to fix the 3 x 12 inch scratches with wet sanding etc.
Some detailing know-how has saved me some money at last !
Can't believe how many W*****s there are out there, prepared to trash other people's things.

That's a LOT of work you had done, so a great recommendation for me in that case :thumb:

Interesting that you'd consider some buffer trails and compounding scratches to be inevitable. 
It'll help hold me back from a rant if i get that too !


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Good man, quite handy some detailing stuff!

Whoever your friend decides to go with, tell them not to have the dust washed off the car at the end of the work - pressure rinsed only!


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> tell them not to have the dust washed off the car at the end of the work - pressure rinsed only!


Seems you have already paved the way for those kind of requests from your garage if we decide to go with them !.

Will be washing the car for them and getting all panels immaculate before the garage gets it. Everything except a coat of wax or sealant i guess.
Hopefully, they'll take note of the outstanding appearance of the car. Well, all except a knackered door of course !


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't do any major detailing on the panels before it goes in anywhere Peter. No harm in having it clean though. Probably best waiting until the car comes back - then give it some proper you know what!


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Cheers Surferossa. I guess it makes more sense your way round.
Will just have it immaculately clean. 
Thanks again. See you at a meet sometime.


----------

